# Hibernate & Logging in Log4J



## theomega (13. Mrz 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe für mein Servlet als Logging-System log4j im Einsatz. Dabei nutze ich folgende Konfiguration:

```
log4j.rootLogger=DEBUG,d

log4j.appender.d=org.apache.log4j.FileAppender
log4j.appender.d.Append=true
log4j.appender.d.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
log4j.appender.d.layout.ConversionPattern=[%d{ISO8601}] %-5p [%c] %m%n
log4j.appender.d.File=D:/webroot/servlets/domfw/WEB-INF/logs/domfw_log.log
```


Das funktioniert auch problemlos und ich konnte auch velocity an das log4j-system anbinden und in diese Datei schreiben lassen:

```
runtime.log.logsystem.class=org.apache.velocity.runtime.log.SimpleLog4JLogSystem
runtime.log.logsystem.log4j.category=Velocity
```

Woran ich aber geade scheitere ist das Logging von Hibernate. Ich werde aus der Beispiel-Konfiguration für log4j und hibernate nicht ganz schlau, vor allem wie ich meine schon vorhandenen anpassen muss. Bis jetzt landen die Log-Einträge in der Log-Datei vom Tomcat, was ja ziemlich blödsinnig ist. Hibernate soll das ja auch angeblich können ich versteh nur nicht wie.

Kann mir das jemand erklären? Wie gesagt, die Beispiel-Datei zum Thema log4j und hibernate habe ich schon angeschaut und mir ist nicht klar was ich zu meiner Datei hinzufügen muss.

Danke
TO


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Mrz 2006)

guckst du hier: http://www.hibernate.org/119.html#A15


----------



## theomega (14. Mrz 2006)

Hy,
danke für die Antwort, aber wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe kenn ich diese Informationen bereits. Log4J befindet sich im Ordner /WEB-INF/lib meines Servlets und ist damit im Classpath. Die Einstellungsdatei von oben befindet sich in /WEB-INF/classes und ist damit auch im Classpath. Nur nimmt Hibernate die Datei entweder nicht an oder/und sie enthält nicht die richtigen Infos um Hibernate zu überzeugen in die Datei zu loggen.

Wer kann mir helfen?

Danke
TO


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Mrz 2006)

WEB-INF/classes ? Kopier die Datei mal direkt in deinen Source-Folder. Was steht denn in der log4j.properties drin ?


----------



## RicoSoft (20. Mrz 2006)

wie sieht denn die log4j.properties datei aus?


----------

